# How much ammo do you have stockpiled?



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

Guns not much good without ammo, so I'm wondering how much ammunition forum-goers stockpile?

I have 700 bullets-
400 9mms
200 .40s
100 .45s

WBU? 

Always thought its better to have a bunch laying around than not have any when you might need it.
Especially in these crazy times lol. 

How much ammo do you keep? :smt1099


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I imagine that some people don't wish to disclose something like that. It can be a private subject for some.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

870ShellShucker said:


> I imagine that some people don't wish to disclose something like that. It can be a private subject for some.


 I agree because these sites are monitored so I chose to keep something's out but I will say this that it's always good to have extra because you never know when you can't get it. A firearm is just a club without the ammo


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

It is interesting that the original post for this thread was made in December and no one saw fit to reply to it for over four months. One likely reason for it is privacy as stated by the only two other posters in the thread. Another possible reason for the lack of posts is that folks feel like they are just bragging if they say and may not want to do that.

At any rate, here are some things to think about. When a BG's residence is searched and a report given of what is found it usually includes an inventory of any weapons and the number of rounds of ammunition. I believe the idea of that report is that it gives an idea of the ability of the BG sustain a fight if got into one. Anyone else have a different idea on that? 

Cabela's sells ammo cans pre-stocked with practice ammo. The common numbers for quantity of rounds in each can is 300 to 600 rounds. They sell a ton of these. I'm guessing that says that a lot of people think those quantities are good starting numbers for the practice ammo a hobby shooter would want to have on hand. 

Some would consider this election year to be a time of high risk of ammo shortages similar to the last election year. A serious handgun training class will require from 300 to 600 rounds of ammo for a one or two day class. Shooting sports of various kinds each have their own demands for ammo. I know that IDPA shooting requires approximately 100 rounds per match. Someone who wants to shoot in IDPA matches during election year might want to pre-plan to have sufficient ammo for the number of matches he plans to shoot for the year. I know that some experienced people believe that one should shoot a minimum of 50 rounds per week to stay proficient with a carry weapon. For someone who believes this and also is concerned about ammo shortages in an election year, well you do the math. 

Bottom line I think is that there are many considerations for deciding how many rounds a person would want to have on hand. For me, I don't really count practice ammo the same as defensive ammo. "Domesday preppers" are in a whole different class when it comes to the number of rounds they have. Again, just me, but if I have just been to the range and I shot the last of my ammo, I will stop at a sporting goods store or Wal-Mart on the way home to resupply. After all, as the OP states, "Guns not much good without ammo".


----------

